# All the Kages vs. All Yonko and Admirals



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this isn't a rape thread, but I may be wrong.

All powers are intact 

Every single Kage ever, meaning, past or present

All the Yonko, WB included, as well as admirals, including fleet admiral Sengoku/Sakazuki, Vice Admiral Garp, and Aokiji

It can be every yonko except Big Mam and Kaido since we don't know their abilities, but we do know that Kaido is stronger than Doflamingo and that Big Mom is one of the few people capable of stopping Blackbeard, as noted by the Gorosei.  We know Kaido is probably faster and stronger than Doflamingo, and we know Big Mom has corrosive saliva, so it could be she has an acid DF.  Regardless, it's up to you guys to choose to include them or not.  If you do, make sure you state that you do so.  If you don't, just state that you aren't.


----------



## 1Person (May 23, 2014)

Its definitely not a stomp(at least until the yonko get feats).
Hashirama,tobirama,minato,yagura,mu and onoki
Along with a barrier strong enough to tank juubidamas and support from other kages makes the fight a lot more even.

Most yonko are featless, so this all kage vs sengoku garp fujitora,Blackbeard and the original admirals.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 23, 2014)

Because the Yonkou and admirals have sooooooooo many feats.
Hell, we haven't even seen two of the Yonkou( Big Mom was still shaded) nor one of the admirals.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 23, 2014)

A match of this scale cannot be judged properly without seeing the powers of more characters on the OP team.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Akainu murks.


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

There are to many Nardo vs One piece threads bro.

Welp, +1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 23, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> There are to many Nardo vs One piece threads bro.
> 
> Welp, +1



Yeah i always see naruto vs bleach or naruto vs one piece type threads in bundles but never really one piece vs bleach. Maybe they can freshen up the place if they clashed more(speed equal of course).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

as it currently stands Kages stomp due to having characters like BM Minato, Hashirama, Mu, Sandaime Raikage, and of course prime Hiruzen 

Also if Naruto does become Hokage at the end of the series (and doesn't suddenly lose all of his powers) then I don't see OP ever taking this in a rematch unless the series' scale gets raised a lot


----------



## Iwandesu (May 23, 2014)

You indeed need WB into this to even have a slightly chance against :
3rd Raikage with hachibi scalling
BM minato
Sage Hashirama.
They apart,  this is actually a pretty good match
I go with nardo due to having 3 teraton characters while op side has just one.


----------



## Chad (May 23, 2014)

Hokage's trap these guys in exaton level barrier. Then Raikagenaut fingers them all from above.


----------



## Vicotex (May 23, 2014)

Astral said:


> Hokage's trap these guys in exaton level barrier. Then Raikagenaut fingers them all from above.



you're funny man


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

I could actually see that happening though


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 23, 2014)

What are  kages stats.  And what are the  admirals stats


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> You indeed need WB into this to even have a slightly chance against :
> 3rd Raikage with hachibi scalling
> BM minato
> Sage Hashirama.
> ...




Not really.

To avoid the shitstorm & bitching. The third DC & durability only get's scaled to an uncharged Bb (which is in the single digit gigaton) 

Although, he can still technically cut/Peirce characters with teraton Durability 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 also, you got Onoki & muu giant Jinton which was calced to be around 500 gigaton +


----------



## Iwandesu (May 23, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Not really.
> 
> To avoid the shitstorm & bitching. The third DC & durability only get's scaled to an uncharged Bb (which is in the single digit gigaton)
> 
> ...



Fair enough. may you send me that jinton link again?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 23, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What are  kages stats.  And what are the  admirals stats


Town level low tiers, city level mid tier, island+-borderline small country high tiers,  country + top tiers (kages)
island + for any admiral, small country- + whitebeard
Regarding speed any admiral is 300+ mach iirc. 
kages ranges from mach 70+,100+ and 300+.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 23, 2014)

Only the 4 four Hokages can do anything to them, the rest are just fodders compared to Yonkou/Admiral level. But the Kages would still lose.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 23, 2014)

Well I mean if we're going by DC, then yeah, Narutoverse wins.  But I mean who defeats Kizaru?  BM Minato?  I don't know how Kizaru loses honestly.


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Fair enough. may you send me that jinton link again?







> .  Lowend Yield
> 642.12Gt



It's based off onoki subordinate who he trained with for years.( again, a very reliable souce)


It's seems pretty legit (not the first statement calc that was accepted)

Just a few chapters before this, Gai casual AT was literally 10km+ (a little bigger than Turtle island) in size. I don't see why onoki couldn't create a jinton (at max chakara) about the same size.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> Well I mean if we're going by DC, then yeah, Narutoverse wins.  But I mean who defeats Kizaru?  BM Minato?  I don't know how Kizaru loses honestly.


Kizaru is indeed a problem, yet, hashi and other kages have plenty of sealing abilities, and he will either be sealed on a barrier or will be dispersed by something of bijjudama wield.


----------



## Dellinger (May 23, 2014)

What's the distance?

Because nothing stops Kizaru from firing a laser before they can actually do shit


----------



## trance (May 23, 2014)

Hokage form moon level barrier. Mu and Onoki fly up and spam durability bypassing Jinton. GG.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

So basically its Sengoku, Kong, Akainu, Kizaru, Aokiji, Fuji, other admiral, Blackbeard, Big Mom, Kaidou, WB, Roger, Shanks

vs  

the Kages?

Aokiji is gonna be a serious problem for the kages and so is WB and Blackbeard (who probably has the teraton DC also)... 

Most of the Kages are gonna get raped but you have several members of OP team that are featless and basically you are going off of powerscaling which in this case is look down upon greatly


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 23, 2014)

Make it whatever distance you guys want, but I think we should go into how Kizaru works.  Does he move at lightspeed for only movement or does he have the ability to move at that speed and attack too?  

So in order to beat Kizaru, a bijudama is needed for its ability to disperse the particles?  Like would jinton work too?  And the sealing wouldn't work, Kizaru can dodge their sealing attempts.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

lol at jinton being a threat to these members here... Oonki gets outclass

Kizaru is only lightspeed during his mirror tech (which if anyone manages to intercept him during it) they probably will get lightspeed reactions


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Byrd said:


> So basically its Sengoku, Kong, Akainu, Kizaru, Aokiji, Fuji, other admiral, Blackbeard, Big Mom, Kaidou, WB, Roger, Shanks
> 
> vs
> 
> ...



> serious problem
> gets impaled by wood and then atomized


----------



## Dellinger (May 23, 2014)

Considering that all the Kages are physically fodder (Except the 3rd Raikage) meaning they would get wrecked by almost any attack from the OP team,the distance matters a lot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

In regards to Kizaru, the weaker Kages turn into mirrors with Henge and bounce him back and forth 

OP side is overwhelmed in terms of DC and Hashirama's wood can cover them from all of their attacks while they finish them off


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> > serious problem
> > gets impaled by wood and then atomized



> logias


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Byrd said:


> > logias



He's made of ice, he gets smashed and then sealed while he reforms. Minato's BB should be enough to take out most of the OP side


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 23, 2014)

so his attacks against the four supernovas, other than yata mirror, he was moving at very high speeds and not lightspeed?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> so his attacks against the four supernovas, other than yata mirror, he was moving at very high speeds and not lightspeed?



yes, exactly.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

We don't exactly know how fast he is but regardless he receives (him and kuma) any speed boost the verse gets I think


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 23, 2014)

yeah makes sense, but is there any proof?  I'm also wondering where everyone gets their calcs from.  Sorry I'm new to Narutoforums and I wanted to know who the calcers are and where I find them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

It's because he's only in light form for that technique, everything else isn't


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 23, 2014)

Yeah no I get that, but I'm talking about just calcs in general.  Like the DC calcs, the speed calcs, like where do I find them?


----------



## Chad (May 23, 2014)

A battle that included  resulted in 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

Lets forget the point they were trying to minimize damage to MF

Which is why both of them fought...


----------



## Iwandesu (May 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> Yeah no I get that, but I'm talking about just calcs in general.  Like the DC calcs, the speed calcs, like where do I find them?


You find them on the blogs (any member has the means to start a blog)
Anyway i usually Google (x character/verse narutoforum calc)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Another threat here on the Naruto side that is somewhat overlooked is Yagura who was apparently a perfect jinchuuriki like Bee (or possibly is) and can do at the very least Bijuu transformation


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 23, 2014)

Really, I gotta start locking down on threads with the Yonkou in a major role on one side

There's only one current member of that group with any substantial showings in combat (Blackbeard), two if we're counting the sickly-and-now-dead man with no feats in his prime (Whitebeard): it's pretty much a handicap to limit the One Piece fighters with three characterst that have only powerscaling and hype to their names.

And there's nothing worse than watching OBD debaters trying to argue for or against hypotheticals.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 23, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Another threat here on the Naruto side that is somewhat overlooked is Yagura who was apparently a perfect jinchuuriki like Bee (or possibly is) and can do at the very least Bijuu transformation


Any of them can stun and eventually beat sanbi while ganging up. 
Anyway, you're right,  sanbi is another TT character. (I don't think yagura will survive the first quake, though)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

ganging up, yeah it's too much for Sanbi especially with Whitebeard, but in this match he has the time to transform due to the other Kages (particularly Hashirama) and to launch a charged BB, Minato is still more efficient at this due to having BM though


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

How are the kages fodder? (Barring tsunade & crew)

Sm/ baseHashirama (teraton+)
Yagura(bijju teraton+)
Muu (invisibility & 600 gigaton+ DC)
Onoki (flight & 600 gigaton + DC)
Bm minito( teraton+)
Third raikage (Single digit gigaton Dura & DC, also he can pierce characters with Teraton dura)

Hashirama would literally wipe the 97% off the field easily,  Bm minito & Yagura launches a simple bb & finish up the admirals. (Or Onoki launches his max jinton there way)


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 23, 2014)

You're right KaiserWombat.  I don't think this thread should be open any longer.  It's too dumb on my part and it won't happen again.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

VM him then


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 23, 2014)

Welp, if the OP calls for it...

...who am I to resist the decision?


----------

